# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Help. Ideas on the cause??

## Gmama

43 y/o f
What started about a year ago as thinning hair has now turned into this.  I am planning on seeing a dr soon.
FYI. No hereditary baldness,  no meds, no chemo
Sometimes it seems hair may be sprouting back in. Ither times its worse. The area has spread , probably tripled over the past few months from last year.
Anyone???

----------


## clar

Gmama, how're you now. Can you keep us updated?

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

Hey Gmama, 

Did you consult with a doc? How you doing nowadays? Did you find any solutions for your problems? If you are up to something then keep us updated.

----------

